# What is the right way to reference Uber on a job resume?



## TooSadToWork (Nov 16, 2017)

Uber isn't like traditional jobs, making it more complicated for a employer to find out work experience information about a candidate.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> Uber isn't like traditional jobs, making it more complicated for a employer to find out work experience information about a candidate.


Don't. 
If they ask if you drive Uber,
Deny deny deny.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't.
> If they ask if you drive Uber,
> Deny deny deny.


Unless it's a janitor .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TooSadToWork said:


> Uber isn't like traditional jobs, making it more complicated for a employer to find out work experience information about a candidate.


Reference it as semi self employed.
I also own a painting contracting business.
Good for filling gaping holes in resumes.

I can putty over years of disappearing off of the grid with a business license.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Self Employed Transportation Specialist?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Self Employed Transportation Specialist?


Customer Service in varying and changing locations.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Self Employed Transportation Specialist?


Part time private driver/ DUI prevention specialist



Cableguynoe said:


> Part time private driver/ DUI prevention specialist


Go with manager 
DUI prevention manager


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Part time private driver/ DUI prevention specialist
> 
> Go with manager
> DUI prevention manager


Crisis Intervention specialist in Hostile Territory.

Logistics coordinator for the impaired and uncooperative.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Senior Director of Passenger Interception and Relocation


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

OTR Drunk Hauler


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> Senior Director of Passenger Interception and Relocation


It really is interception sometimes.
When thousands are on the street.
You have 1 pass with 30 seconds or less to pick up.
And theyre ALL DRUNK.
MAY have 30 people waiting for an uber on same corner . . . you have impatient taxi behind you
No where to park for 1/2 mile . . .

NO NEED TO TIP !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !

Try picking a Drunken Moving needle out of a Drunken Moving haystack in one 30 second pass . . .

TELL ME DRIVING REQUIRES NO SKILL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Public Safety Champion


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait, I'm confused, since when did we start putting things that aren't jobs or education on resumes???

Make sure to put your favorite color and which day of the week do you drink the most on....employers.love that sort of information.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Wait, I'm confused, since when did we start putting things that aren't jobs or education on resumes???
> 
> .


Maybe there was a section on the application that asked what he likes to do on his spare time?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Do you think McDonald's gives preference to applicants who also Drive Uber Eats?










Sorry to drop the heavy knowledge bomb on you all so early in the morning.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> Uber isn't like traditional jobs, making it more complicated for a employer to find out work experience information about a candidate.


The right way is to never mention you worked for this company. Even burger flippers are more qualified than your "experience" with uber



tohunt4me said:


> It really is interception sometimes.
> When thousands are on the street.
> You have 1 pass with 30 seconds or less to pick up.
> And theyre ALL DRUNK.
> ...


It requires no skill because therr are 99 dumb as doornails drivers for every 1 that has a high i.q. the 1 in 100 are either on this forum or preparing for their next career.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Do you think McDonald's gives preference to applicants who also Drive Uber Eats?


No way that's allowed.
That would be like double dipping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


Merc7186 said:


> Wait, I'm confused, since when did we start putting things that aren't jobs or education on resumes???
> 
> Make sure to put your favorite color and which day of the week do you drink the most on....employers.love that sort of information.


 Got more raises from taking bosses out for drinks than i ever got from hard work & dedication.
Green. The color of money is my favorite color.
( of course REAL companies have company credit cards and expense accounts . . . )


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think you want to claim it as a part time job to make some extra cash. If you claim it as a full time job your IQ becomes suspect to a potential employer.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

TooSadToWork said:


> Uber isn't like traditional jobs, making it more complicated for a employer to find out work experience information about a candidate.


Do not list driving for Uber on your resume. No one should list driving for Uber on their resume. If anything, have a "FREELANCE" section:

*FREELANCE - June 2017 - Nov 2017*

*Worked in various freelance positions where I developed time management skills, honed my organizational abilities, and worked well both independently and with others.

*
That's a very general example, of course add your own specific strengths and pluses.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

What's a resume?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Director of Transportation Logistics Administration and Fulfillment


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Side Hustler is a sure attention grabber!!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Director of Transportation Logistics Administration and Fulfillment


Reminds me of "Underwater Ceramics Technician" aka Dish washer.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Reminds me of "Underwater Ceramics Technician" aka Dish washer.


I just lol'ed


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

If you want the job use: independent contractor.
If not, use: ANT.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OP: Cool avatar !


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Self employed... If feeling gaps

If asked doing what... Transportation business or rideshare

I have others... Businesses with real names and licenses, most people don't ask for more detail. They just want to know what experience you have that can help them.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberGeo said:


> Self employed... If feeling gaps
> 
> If asked doing what... Transportation business or rideshare
> 
> I have others... Businesses with real names and licenses, most people don't ask for more detail. They just want to know what experience you have that can help them.


EXACTLY! Your resume is a professional document that showcases your skills and abilities, and what you have accomplished in the past. It only needs to contain the positions and experience that are related/relevant to jobs you are interested in pursuing; there's no need to include every single job from your past, especially if those jobs aren't related to your ideal future goals.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Owner of the means of production without the bourgeoisie pay rate.


----------

